# Congrats TechPowerup



## Wi-Fuzzy (May 15, 2011)

Hi. I fold for the Hardware Canucks. And I must say, you guys do not give up. You started gaining on us and we started adding folding boxes.....but you just kept coming. No matter how this turns out...my hat's off to you folks.....that show some real class 

 Fold on


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2011)

Wi-Fuzzy said:


> Hi. I fold for the Hardware Canucks. And I must say, you guys do not give up. You started gaining on us and we started adding folding boxes.....but you just kept coming. No matter how this turns out...my hat's off to you folks.....that show some real class
> 
> Fold on



Personally I don't fold but I know our team is relentless. Thank you!


----------



## Kreij (May 15, 2011)

Wi-Fuzzy said:


> that show some real class



So does coming here and acknowledging the efforts of the TPU team.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Wi-Fuzzy. This actually means alot coming from a member of HWC, whom we have been competing with on a personal level for several years. We congratulate you/HWC on achieving the Jade Monkey. I'm sure we are all looking forward to next years CC!


----------



## stoanee (May 15, 2011)

I join fuzzy in conratulating you folks for a hard fought victory!! I did not sleep well last night as I was aware of your teams monumental late charge. Well done and see you next year!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

It was lots of fun scrambling to put all these clients together  we'll meet again next year 

Thanks for your comments, it was an honor competing against you guys  Congrats


----------



## MonsterSound (May 16, 2011)

*ChimPowerUp = relentless*

Man you guys were relentless. Adding more and more folding capacity every day, right to the end. Sure made it fun (and tense). 
Congrats to all on your great team spirit and a great site.  fold on
_What I don't understand is if the machines are doing all the work, then why am I so exhausted?_


----------

